# Weather is crummy today...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

So whatever you do don't use your camera - wait for better light.:rotfl: 

Taken from the Kemah Boardwalk this morning. Minh-Hai!!!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Very nice...I've always liked foggy weather shots, great opportunities there.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

sometimes the worse the weather is, the better the photos!! weather can add a lot of mood and power to static objects.. as usual Rusty,


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Fog*

Nice light on that one Cutter.

A foggy one from last year:



(Click the picture for original image size.)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Nice light on that one Cutter.


 Of course I meant *Rusty*.:headknock


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Rusty and Charles.....very nice pictures!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice, guys. There's just something about fog that adds an entirely different dimension to a photo. Makes me wish I'd taken the camera "out for a walk" today. Not as much content as yours, but thought I'd throw in this one ... my wife fishing for bull reds on High Island a few years back.

Bob


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

here is a foggy morning whitetail


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*One more from yesterday...*

Bay Master


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

*TX Panhandle*

Cold morning


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

limey said:


> Cold morning


I'm glad I went back through some old threads ... that's a really neat photo, limey. Love the B&W effect on that one!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Love those foggy images. Here are three more photos taken on Baffin Bay over the past three years.

1. Wild Horse Lodge fishing pier during a late night fog.

2. Guide Graig West and crew headed out in a early morning typical winter fog.

3. Capt. Aubrey Black fog fishing.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi, I like that first one of the pier. I've never really thought about taking pics in the fog till I saw this thread. They make some neat photo's.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Fog:*

Thanks for sharing that cool shot of the foggy pier..._Wild Horse Lodge fishing pier during a late night fog_...that really looks cool.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Awesome! I like all of them. But I especially like the one that Limey posted. And I always love "still" water shots, like the one with the pier and the one with Aubry Black.

Great stuff!


----------

